# Friday Pictures



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

never started this thread, but since Uncle Harbor has changed his medication, he tends to sleep a little later now days.

just gonna throw up a few randoms of brothers and sisters and super heroes


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Bert, you are surely blessed with some great looking kids.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Mark454 said:


> Bert, you are surely blessed with some great looking kids.


thanks bud, but I can't take all the credit..........only half.......


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Some good times from the past.

My youngest.
Poor Brody. It was dress up day with the grandkids.
Playing in the mud.
3 oldest and my wife.


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Had the pleasure of getting to go to Fishing with a Fireman. Our city does it from the first of April till schools out. Alot of kids have never fished before. Alot of fun watching them pull 3-5 lb catfish in on cane poles.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Won't be long now.... I love sweet onions...


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Take me back to the Lonestar Roundup...


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

On the lake last weekend


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Built a couple of end tables this week for my Daughter & Son-in-law that live in Austin. Now I need to find time for a road trip to deliver them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My 12 yo niece at districts this past week. Besides now being a young hunter and fish slayer, I've turned her into a golfer too gosh dangit. Lol. So proud of her how's she's come out of her shell the last three years she's been with us full time.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Her a couple of weeks ago on the water. She loves it.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I was inspired by the dewberry muffin post earlier this week. I picked'em and momma cooked'em!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple of sunset pic's from last weekend in Rockport. 

















Great Blue Heron, should have took a picture with my Nikon. He'll be back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

This is what homeschooling looks like



How to trick the kids into a 4 mile bike ride? Ride to the Pearland town center for cookies.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally got my culvert set in Sargent, now they've ripped the road up so I can't even use it, just my luck.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The only thing better than a ice chest full of redfish, is a cast iron skillet full of redfish.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

didn't know these were so much fun


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Been a busy week!!!!

Giant amberjacks!!









60lb king









Last Saturday- Tman and his Pops!!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Finally got my culvert set in Sargent, now they've ripped the road up so I can't even use it, just my luck.


It will be nice when(If) they finish.Are they going to blacktop it? It's been mud for the 15 years we've been there. Is your trailer on your lot? We are going tonight, surf should be flat, maybe some Trout


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> It will be nice when(If) they finish.Are they going to blacktop it? It's been mud for the 15 years we've been there. Is your trailer on your lot? We are going tonight, surf should be flat, maybe some Trout


It was blacktop before they tore it out, they are suppose to raise it and put new blacktop down. I haven't took my trailer down there yet, still waiting for the water and sewer taps and the electric, now everything is on hold until they finish the road.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Over the last couple of months, both of my passenger side door handles had broken off of my old Toyota. $14 a piece and a couple of YouTube videos later and I can open my doors easily again.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Aren't grand kids great!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cruising around Baylor Campus.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Got asked to display the Bullitt at Alamo Drafthouse for a showing of "Bullitt"
Mexico
Few Car show pics


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Daddy picked some wild flowers for his Toot Toot.
My babies
Avery about to unload daddy's sock drawer
My visitor at work
My brother working on his car
Random pics from Round Rock


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hungry ? Lets eat.

Flaxseed crusted Speckled Trout topped with a Tomitillio Sauce sided with Green Rice Casserole

Creole Seared Pork lion topped topped with a Oyster Cream Sauce

Spearmint Cheeken Noodle Soupa

Chipotle Tuna Tarte hab mango sauce n Avacodo Creama

Deepwater Gulf Shrimp grilled bedded on Roasted Yellow Pepper Risito topped with a green Onion mustard vinaigrette

Seared Cheeken topped with a secret sauce

Roasted Veggie Lasagna

My Daughter's dog waiting for........my Daughter. .lol

Wow. What a week !


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more random....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BertS said:


> never started this thread, but since Uncle Harbor has changed his medication, he tends to sleep a little later now days.
> 
> just gonna throw up a few randoms of brothers and sisters and super heroes


Nice passel of kids you got there Berts! 

Storms last week knocked out the power at my barber shop...so I went home and got an extension cord. We had to drag his chair to the front so he could see! 

On cat and squirrel watch...thought she saw something


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My daughter got a selfie with John Force Sunday. She got one with his daughter Courtney also


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Jamie the fire pit you built appears to be going strong!

Nice pictures everyone.

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Our youngest grandsons first haircut yesterday, he was a trooper!

Last Sunday's box O trout


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

A few pics from our Chandeleur Islands trip last weekend. In the first pic is Pittstop, Me, SpinnerBait, Hookem' Hideout, and FromTheBank


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

Last weekend in Austin:
1. Mt Bonnell sunset
2. Nice digs on the river
3. Wife & daughter enjoying the view
4. Paid my respects to a couple of great Texans:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Went camping at Martin Dies State Park last weekend.


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> It was blacktop before they tore it out, they are suppose to raise it and put new blacktop down. I haven't took my trailer down there yet, still waiting for the water and sewer taps and the electric, now everything is on hold until they finish the road.


Looks like my sons new lot on Gulfview, he's got culvert, bulkhead and electric in but waiting on water and sewer. They have put oil on his street but no pavement yet.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

How 'bout that? After my earlier post, I just drove by and this was on his door...after 35 years of haircuts!

Remember these? 

All along 186 going into Mansfield now.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I remember SCA

TH


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Trouthunter said:


> I remember SCA
> 
> TH


 Some fun meetings weren't they? 

Eat your heart out Captain Dave


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

*Dargels*

Some sweet Dargels


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Collings Foundation's WWII Bombers -

B17 flight deck









B17 Catwalk from the waist across the bomb bay to the tail. No fat boys allowed









B17 waist gun position looking to rear, bell ball turret dead center









B24 waist gun and ball turret.









B24 Navigator/radio op position to right, flight deck ahead.









More pics here - http://billsmotrilla.zenfolio.com/f958528193


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Spotted this pimped orange IH scout in front of my gym yesterday





I'm betting there's something beefier than the original engine under that hood.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

gom1 said:


> didn't know these were so much fun


That aint no lie, I got a used from my buddy down the road, yard ain't got a chance to get very high yet


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the best part of the forum for me,so thanks to all you cats and catresses for posting them.I'm photo challenged but will soon be working on that since I retired and have a little more time to sit here in front of this gadjet.Thanks again!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

As a matter of fact, I wore my SCA shirt yesterday.



Harbormaster said:


> How 'bout that? After my earlier post, I just drove by and this was on his door...after 35 years of haircuts!
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> All along 186 going into Mansfield now.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Little late*

but we did not get back from Estes Park until late last night. Had a blast, but I am ready for some beach weather now!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> How 'bout that? After my earlier post, I just drove by and this was on his door...after 35 years of haircuts!
> 
> Remember these?
> 
> All along 186 going into Mansfield now.


 Mansfield??? My phone never rang Preek??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> Mansfield??? My phone never rang Preek??


My little baby brothers nephew and I ran down to fish with Trisha! Quickie trip!


----------

